# New RevealX by Tactacam



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I was lucky enough to be in the beta test program. This camera is the real deal. I am getting tremendous battery life even with being able to update the camera twice a day and get HD pictures sent to me when I ask for them.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Here is an HD picture I just got from the camera yesterday.


----------



## rocknreel2 (Jun 8, 2004)

ha went to check them out and their website is down. Steve you must be sending a flock of viewers to their page...trying to figure out their photo packages


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yeap, error 504. Too much traffic.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I think they are about the same price as last year's model. There is no lcd screen on the camera itself. You connect via your phone using bluetooth and all the settings on there for the initial setup. The best aspect of this is that you can see a live view of what the camera see on you phone when setting up the camera.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I have been running just the duracell optimum alkaline batteries in my test camera for a month now getting HD pictures when I want them and twice a day updates and check ins and the batteries still show 100%.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

I was able to order one through my buddy who is on Team Tactacam, and then was able to get another online order in today as well. Never had one before, but ill enjoy having two now.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I have 7 of last years model and 2 new ones coming soon. For the price point these are a homerun!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Steve said:


> I was lucky enough to be in the beta test program. This camera is the real deal. I am getting tremendous battery life even with being able to update the camera twice a day and get HD pictures sent to me when I ask for them.


On demand pics ✅ 
Better battery life ✅ 
A detailed list of wife approved reasons why I need more "damn cameras" included in the box... Still waiting on that feature


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Is there a security box available for these?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Nostromo said:


> Is there a security box available for these?


I don't know. I don't want to know as I don't want to buy that many boxes


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Steve said:


> I think they are about the same price as last year's model. There is no lcd screen on the camera itself. You connect via your phone using bluetooth and all the settings on there for the initial setup. *The best aspect of this is that you can see a live view of what the camera see on you phone when setting up the camera.*


Is it possible to get a live view anytime via the app?


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

I put in a pre order for 2 new x's. Never had any of last year's model


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Namrock said:


> On demand pics ✅
> Better battery life ✅
> A detailed list of wife approved reasons why I need more "damn cameras" included in the box... Still waiting on that feature


As long as you remember to take the wife approved list out first, before you quickly burn the box and rub some dirt on the new camera, that could work as a backup plan I suppose...🤣.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

jjlrrw said:


> Is it possible to get a live view anytime via the app?


No not really. You can only do a live view while in setup mode and while hooked up to the camera's wifi. It's great for setting it up.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> I put in a pre order for 2 new x's. Never had any of last year's model


Where did you preorder?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## uofmball1 (Oct 31, 2005)

I think I was able to get one ordered through their website on Saturday. It was terrible constantly getting error messages especially when I clicked submit order and then had to click it again. I only got 1 confirmation email that my order had been placed but as of now my credit card has not been charged. Hopefully one will show up.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Have they made it any easier to delete photos? Spoke to them last year about this and said they were working on it.

how about viewing videos Can you do it without removing the SD card and downloading them. ? Thanks


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

sparky18181 said:


> Have they made it any easier to delete photos? Spoke to them last year about this and said they were working on it.
> 
> how about viewing videos Can you do it without removing the SD card and downloading them. ? Thanks


Yes, I believe you can select multiple/all in the app to delete.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Steve said:


> Yes, I believe you can select multiple/all in the app to delete.


Thanks Steve. I have two of first generation ones and will be getting some of the new ones also


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

aacosta said:


> Found these, haven't ordered yet. Reviews and pics say they fit
> View attachment 775224


I was able to find adaptors on amazon. They'll be here in a day or two and I'll check to make sure they fit but according to size they should.








Amazon.com: Onite 2pcs DC Plug Tips Female Connectors to Male Jack for PSP 2 3 4(5.5x2.1mm to 4.0x1.7mm) : Electronics


Buy Onite 2pcs DC Plug Tips Female Connectors to Male Jack for PSP 2 3 4(5.5x2.1mm to 4.0x1.7mm): Connectors & Adapters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Dan Jr (Sep 22, 2018)

Any updates on the adapters and how the solar panels work Hubb?

Considering the same if they work well..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Think I am about to toss my reveal x and sell the second one i havnt bothered to put up. pieces of junk and just getting the run around from the support.


I first put out the camera in May. Send test picture from the field, good to go.
3 days go by, no pictures. impossible. i go out and check the camera, fresh deer sign in the mud pit. i call support, end up taking the camera home to do a firmware update as we find its not actually sending pictures to my phone or saving to sd card, but pressing the test button is working. battery life went from 100% to 50% in these 3 days.
firmware update complete, new batteries back out. 100% for 2 weeks. suddenly overnight it drops to 50%. next day dead.
take camera home, put some old batteries in, do another firmware update, put in brand batteries batteries after firmware update and put back out in the field 7/11.
morning of 7/12, battery life is 60%.
contact support, get a big run around about bad battery quality these days, some settings stuff, advised to turn off settings check from instant to daily. tactacam admits having it on instant is a huge battery drain.... glad that was put in the manual....
7/13, battery life is 80%. odd, but everything is working fine... great.
7/14, this morning, batteries are dead.
i contact support again, continue to get the run around about bad battery quality, and how the "weak" signal is draining it. its a moderate signal (i check often, ive never seen it show weak, however they are saying its weak per their reports. this is after repositioning it from a tree that was 5 feet away and a strong signal. this is also washtenaw county.... my brother has tactacams on our bear lease in WV, in the mountains, in and out of signal, and has no battery drain issues.
as for support, i have to engage through facebook as they have not responded to my emails, other than saying i "emailed off hours, its not business hours, am i still having issues?" my response during business hours have gone unanswered. their phone support, although innovative, does not handle a battery life issue, and its damn near impossible to be transferred to a person to talk to.
after going back to facebook and talking to tactacam support/message, they said i can send the camera in for testing... not a replacement, for testing... joy.

After less than 3,900 pictures overall, changing lithium batteries 3x in the span of a month and a half, and terrible support. i give tactacam a 1/10.


----------



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Think I am about to toss my reveal x and sell the second one i havnt bothered to put up. pieces of junk and just getting the run around from the support.
> 
> 
> I first put out the camera in May. Send test picture from the field, good to go.
> ...


I'll give you 75.00 cash


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Both my cams are doing good on batteries.
One has alkaline and is a 2000 pics and 100%
Other is lithium and 600 pics.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Do I need to move the camera forward. I am getting a bunch of pics, but seems the deer are right on or just inside the brush line.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

wildcoy73 said:


> Both my cams are doing good on batteries.
> One has alkaline and is a 2000 pics and 100%
> Other is lithium and 600 pics.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


oh i know i just have a bad camera and am getting the run around from support. Everyone I know that has one loves it, housands of pics, great battery life regardless of signal, etc.... Tactacam is just so far refusing to replace it for me blaming a slew of other things.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

UPDATE: Tactacam has reached out and is going to replace my camera!!

A few take aways from them:

 unless its hooked up to solar, do not keep settings check on instant.
They recommend alkaline batteries over lithium now. They are saying lithium has terrible quality control, and despite saying using lithium for best results, they are finding that at this time it is no longer the case.
As for the weak signal in washtenaw county, they really didnt have a comment on that. They dont know the area, but said weak signal will drain the batteries. Sure, maybe a tad, but from others who have cameras where they might get signal once or twice a day, this is not a problem.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

IT.Fisherman said:


> oh i know i just have a bad camera and am getting the run around from support. Everyone I know that has one loves it, housands of pics, great battery life regardless of signal, etc.... Tactacam is just so far refusing to replace it for me blaming a slew of other things.


Sure sounds like you got a lemon camera. One reason I keep running Browning cameras (2 reasons actually)…Excellent cameras (mine run for a year on 6 Energizer Lithium’s) and they have excellent customer service. They replace broken cameras under warranty and they offer you a great price on replacement cameras out of warranty.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Powered mine up last week. No signal error. They are sending a new sim card, but i doubt that is the issue. if take the sim card, I get a no sim card error. I hope it is that simple. But i have a feeling it is the cell receiver.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Dan Jr said:


> Any updates on the adapters and how the solar panels work Hubb?
> 
> Considering the same if they work well..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I have the same set up. Yes, the HME solar panel and adapter off of the zon does work. Tested it tonight


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Got bumped off my old property last year, but the landowner gave me permission to hunt one property over from where that nice buck was on camera all last season. About 10-12 acres of woods between two bean fields. Got my new Reveal’s out late last night and had deer on them right away. One buck was harder to see but he seems better than the forker staring into the camera. It’s addicting to get real time photos as they’re happening.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

A couple prospects showing themselves this morning. That one with the frostbit ear won’t be hard to tell if I see him come season. That’s the only pic I got of him but his ear will be a dead giveaway.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Set one up yesterday in my houses WiFi…will they take and send a pic in WiFi? Been almost 20 hours and still no test pics


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

The wifi is only for setting the cam view. It needs to have a plan setup to send pics


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Definitely “outside his EAR”!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

How do you get the pic in wifi for set up? 
Can not get mine to show the view.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

connect your phone to the tactacam wifi, then open tactacam app. Think there is a Youtube video out there


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

wildcoy73 said:


> How do you get the pic in wifi for set up?
> Can not get mine to show the view.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Can you turn a plan off after the season?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Yeah just "suspend" service and reactivate next season


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


>


Will give that a try saturday 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BaldwinHunter (Oct 4, 2016)

Captain said:


> Can you turn a plan off after the season?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Yes, you can cancel anytime. It will instantly credit your account back if there is a money balance owed to you.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Captain said:


> Can you turn a plan off after the season?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Yes.


----------



## Dan Jr (Sep 22, 2018)

Someone mentioned in another thread that there is a 're-activation fee' of a few dollars to turn them back on. (Cant find where I saw it...)

Not so much cost, but I guess it means you don't want to turn on and off often. I guess we will turn off most of ours around Feb/Mar, then back on around July/Aug.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

I don't think there was a fee. Just paid for the remainder of the month since I started mid month


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Seems silly to me that there is a fee just to run the cam. I’m glad that the Spypoints have the option of 100 free pics a month. I leave my settings on the Free mode until Sept, and then $5/mph for 250 is enough for me.
Also leaving transfers to app at 2x per day for 8-9 months out of the year allows me to basically get a year or slightly more out of the batteries.
I have kind of been wondering if I would get another Spypoint next or a Tactacam, and the verdict is still out. Hearing a lot of good things on Tactacam and the pics seem really good from those that have shared.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Found out I had to first sign Into my account, than connect to the wifi to be able to use the preview. If I tried to go Into the app after connecting wifi it would ask for sign In Info. And with the wifi hooked up I had no Internet connection.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JPWARD (Sep 19, 2012)

Liking the tactacam. Battery life is not great. Down to 10% after 2 months in warm weather but takes very good quality pics. Had this HD pic just sent to me


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

JPWARD said:


> Liking the tactacam. Battery life is not great. Down to 10% after 2 months in warm weather but takes very good quality pics. Had this HD pic just sent to me
> View attachment 777398


But how many pics?
Still showing 100% on mine and getting about 50 pics sent to my phone daily.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Finally got my camera working again. Needed a new SIM card. CS was great, we tried about everything. Once I got the new SIM card, removed the old camera from my account and re-add it with the new SIM card, it worked great. I have experienced great battery life. I am re-using the lithium batteries I ran in it last fall for 3 months and they are still at 100%. Of course not a lot of deer in the NELP to drain the batteries and i only had pictures sent 2x/day, except when i was up there hunting, then i switched to timely.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Are they planning on making a solar model? I have a couple spypoint solar cellular cameras and absolutely love them. The $150 ones are great for the money.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

yes the reveal SK, will be solar and dual service provider. I think it said retail $180


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

aacosta said:


> yes the reveal SK, will be solar and dual service provider. I think it said retail $180


So in the ball park. I love my spypoints, but a couple guys I know that had the Reveals last year seemed to have a little better pic quality. But with the HD pics that doesn't really matter I guess.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

jiggin is livin said:


> Are they planning on making a solar model? I have a couple spypoint solar cellular cameras and absolutely love them. The $150 ones are great for the money.


You can buy a solar panel from HME that is compatible with Tactacams.


----------



## whitetails_n_scales (Oct 29, 2003)

Anyone been able to find these in stock lately? How is cell service on the tactacams compared to other cell cams? Thanks


----------



## BaldwinHunter (Oct 4, 2016)

whitetails_n_scales said:


> Anyone been able to find these in stock lately? How is cell service on the tactacams compared to other cell cams? Thanks


Nope! I am looking for a few more. I found the service to be about the same as spypoint.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

whitetails_n_scales said:


> Anyone been able to find these in stock lately? How is cell service on the tactacams compared to other cell cams? Thanks


You can find the At&t version but verizon is pretty hard to come by.


----------



## Scratchy87 (Jan 11, 2019)

Check cabelas multiple times a day. I’ve gotten 3 from them lately. They won’t say they are in stock for delivery. But when it doesn’t say “out of stock” you can order them. I’ve seen them in stock at various parts of the day on the sight. But they go quick.


----------



## Scratchy87 (Jan 11, 2019)

Cabelas has some in stock right now to ship to your house. Act quick.


----------



## Scratchy87 (Jan 11, 2019)

And they are gone. Took about 20 minutes that time.


----------



## whitetails_n_scales (Oct 29, 2003)

Scratchy87 said:


> And they are gone. Took about 20 minutes that time.


I just checked this morning too. Ill keep trying, thanks!


----------



## BaldwinHunter (Oct 4, 2016)

i check cabelas a few times a day. No luck today!


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Scratchy87 said:


> Cabelas has some in stock right now to ship to your house. Act quick.


Hmmm Your post hadn't even been up a full minute and Cabela's had nothing in Stock when I looked and I checked about 10 min before you posted as well....


----------



## Scratchy87 (Jan 11, 2019)

Reread my previous post. It will not say “in stock” when they have them. It just won’t say “not in stock” when they are available. You don’t have to believe me, I gain nothing by spreading false info. But if you wanna say I’m crying wolf then that’s fine, maybe I’ll order another one next time I see them. Done it 3 times through cabelas since they came out. I’m not trolling, just trying to help the ones that wanted it. They will literally sell out in minutes, if you don’t believe that then ask someone else on here who you think is telling the truth. 




HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Hmmm Your post hadn't even been up a full minute and Cabela's had nothing in Stock when I looked and I checked about 10 min before you posted as well....


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Scratchy87 said:


> Reread my previous post. It will not say “in stock” when they have them. It just won’t say “not in stock” when they are available. You don’t have to believe me, I gain nothing by spreading false info. But if you wanna say I’m crying wolf then that’s fine, maybe I’ll order another one next time I see them. Done it 3 times through cabelas since they came out. I’m not trolling, just trying to help the ones that wanted it. They will literally sell out in minutes, if you don’t believe that then ask someone else on here who you think is telling the truth.


It showed Out Of Stock for all 3 options.


----------



## Scratchy87 (Jan 11, 2019)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> It showed Out Of Stock for all 3 options.


2:15pm.This is what it looks like when I was able to order mine. Sorry you don’t look often enough to see them in stock but I’m not lying. I’m sure by the tome this post goes up they will be gone. Like I said before, just trying to help some people out.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

thill said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the # of pics per month is pooled and not per camera. So if you own 8 cameras, you get 2,000 pics per month (assuming 250/month/cam). This is a nice advantage because I have some cameras over feeding area and they way more pics than the ones I have over runways.


No it's per camera


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

aacosta said:


> I don't think there was a fee. Just paid for the remainder of the month since I started mid month


Correct


----------



## jmich24 (Jul 29, 2009)

Picked up two Verizon Reveal X. 

If for some reason I don’t get good enough cell service. I will let y’all know and sell at cost 

Is there a way to check if I’m current on the firmware?


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

jmich24 said:


> Picked up two Verizon Reveal X.
> 
> If for some reason I don’t get good enough cell service. I will let y’all know and sell at cost
> 
> Is there a way to check if I’m current on the firmware?


If it's the reveal X the firmware should be the latest. I had to update my gen 1 cams with the latest version, but they said that it wasn't required for the revealX. Hearing alot of stuff about the X's giving a more realistic cell service reading than last year's.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

jmich24 said:


> Picked up two Verizon Reveal X.
> 
> If for some reason I don’t get good enough cell service. I will let y’all know and sell at cost
> 
> Is there a way to check if I’m current on the firmware?


No need to update. They (tactacam) will do all the updates for you. Gen 1 has to be done at the camera.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

I recommend setting your motion sensitivity to a low setting like 2 (pre-set at 5 I believe) if you’re on a field edge. Had dozens of pictures of nothing but soybeans and grasses swaying in the wind before doing so.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Anyone have issues with Temperatures being off? Last night was 50s cam said 41. Not a huge deal


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

aacosta said:


> Anyone have issues with Temperatures being off? Last night was 50s cam said 41. Not a huge deal


Yep had issues for a couple years with my original cams also. Said 35 here one morning and it was actually 45. That was from an X model.


----------



## Dan Jr (Sep 22, 2018)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> No need to update. They (tactacam) will do all the updates for you. Gen 1 has to be done at the camera.


Hubb - Sounds like a great feature and just what I was hoping for (Over the air updates), but I could never find any reference to this (as of a few weeks ago on their site). 

Can you let us know how/where where you found out about this - Thanks!


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

It was listed on archery talk. It would take some time searching to find the link or post by the Tactacam rep.


----------



## Dan Jr (Sep 22, 2018)

I think in found it - I guess Big Ten is the rep?


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

Just a heads up on the settings option for both the Gen1 and the Reveal x. If you have your camera set up to send pictures instantly. After it takes/sends the picture, the trigger reset is 30 seconds. 
If you have it set up to send you the pictures once or twice a day. The trigger reset is 3-4 seconds.
It's not listed anywhere in the instructions or marketing. To some that is a long delay for a reset and wanted to share it.

I only reached out with the question to Tactacam because I swapped out a Browning camera over a food plot and instantly the daily average of pictures dropped. I know the reveals send every other picture and stores the others to the card.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Found this, says up to 2 minutes delay


----------

